# Help for a chapter based around the FW pre,Heresy Lugft Huron model



## Lucian Kain (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking at building my own chapter revolving around the old colour sceem of the white space marine on the old 40k boxed set,possibly the old space crusade box Unsure)-(Primarily white/silver and gold trim) useing the lion as the main motief or chapter symbol for "The White Lions?" I love the new Pre Heresy loyalist version of Lugft Huron,well most of it.I might remove the heavy flamer and add a drum-fed assault cannon or something else.
the white lions chariot from the high elf range could be very easily used to ornament vehicals, or add flavour to various ideas in mind like copying the bannerpoll claws.
(forge world are bound to make the Pauldrons next)
Questions:
-chapter name suggestions 
-What founding chapter would you recomend that would best convey purity and regalness.
-what chapters fighting style would best suit: Close quarters/ballanced/shooty 
-what weapons then

:Edit: I guess I've allready got a fairly good idea of what I want to do.
-Lions have a short distance mauling type of Attack/Hunting style,so im starting to think spacewolves,with a GK HQ (retinue) thrown in for an Honour guard or flavorsome hq choice.

also asthetic personel preferences;assault cannons,terminator armour
im thinking of converting an HQ landraider to have puniser cannon sponsons what version do you think best suits(probably crusader)
(Any Elite type units)

AND most importantly have a blab


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

You might look into an already extant Chapter- the Celestial Lions. http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Celestial_Lions.
The colours are gold and blue, but I can't see why you wouldn't be able to swap in white as the main colour; it sounds like a really nice scheme anyway. They are founded in M38, but of unknown Primogenitor.
If you want to go your own way (Fleetwood Mac, anyone?), then maybe you could call them the 'Predatum Astras', which in my piggest of pig Latin might mean the 'Star Predators'/'Star Hunters' or something of that ilk. Unless, of course, you want the name 'Lion' in the title, in which case you might go for 'Void Lions', or even , getting a bit more loose with connotations, the 'Rex Infinitas'/'Rex Krieger'/'Rex Mortis'; this would be getting at the Lion being the so-called 'King of the Jungle, so the Chapter might be the 'Kings of Infinity'/'Kings of War'/'Kings of Death' or somesuch.
I'll leave my wall of text at that and you can say which direction you want to go in. Hope I've been of some help!

GFP


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

Do you mean the 2nd edition Dark Millennium boxcover?


----------



## Lucian Kain (Jul 19, 2010)

DeathTyrant said:


> Do you mean the 2nd edition Dark Millennium boxcover?


Thanks very much, amazing what you forget over time


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

good memory deathtyrant


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

*-chapter name suggestions*
I would recommend my Chapter Name Creator, check my sig. there are loads of options and should give some inspiration too.

*-What founding chapter would you recomend that would best convey purity and regalness.*
Most Chapters have a mutation or _evil_ side to them that makes them stand out, but i would say the Ultramarines or maybe one their lesser known successor Chapters. 

I dont play the game so i'm not sure about the other questions, but you could check the Lexicanum on the different chapter strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

You ask what would best suit, close combat/shooty etc. I think, if you want us to be able to help more, that you have to decide this for yourself. The Assault Cannons and Land Raider aren't really enough; you want to use the Huron model, but will you use Huron's rules or just use him as a generic character from one of the SM Codicies? That desicion will also help to shape what the Chapter's 'speciality' is. Then of course there is the desicion about wether they are Codex/non-Codex or somewhere in between. These are the desicions that put your stamp firmly upon the idea- I feel that us making such important, defining desicions for you would take away from your 'ownership' of the idea.
If you fill in some of the blanks I've mentioned, then it should be a lot easier to help!

GFP


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

sethgabriel1990 said:


> good memory deathtyrant


 I have fond memories of 2nd Edition WH40K from when I was 10 onwards (perhaps younger since my older brother and cousins played it before me). :biggrin:


----------



## Lucian Kain (Jul 19, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> You ask what would best suit, close combat/shooty etc. I think, if you want us to be able to help more, that you have to decide this for yourself. The Assault Cannons and Land Raider aren't really enough; you want to use the Huron model, but will you use Huron's rules or just use him as a generic character from one of the SM Codicies? That desicion will also help to shape what the Chapter's 'speciality' is. Then of course there is the desicion about wether they are Codex/non-Codex or somewhere in between. These are the desicions that put your stamp firmly upon the idea- I feel that us making such important, defining desicions for you would take away from your 'ownership' of the idea.
> If you fill in some of the blanks I've mentioned, then it should be a lot easier to help!
> 
> GFP


I kinda thought i know what,just maybe someone can come up with something i like better try a few different avenues:drinks:


----------

